# Seiko SKX007J



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

View Advert


*Seiko SKX007J*

Hello everyone. I want another SKX007J. I prefer the dial on the J. Doesn't have to be mint. Bracelet or rubber. Thanks for looking PM me if you have a spare. The robot wants me to put a price in so I've put £0.00. Obviously we'll negotiate price based on condition.




*Advertiser*

weaselid



*Date*

25/09/16



*Price*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

